# 21Rs With Aluminum Wheels



## 69ss (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello, Does anyone have any pictures of a 21rs with aluminum wheels? Im thinking about putting some on mine and was curious of how it would look?
Thanks!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

just click onto the keystone link and you can see the rims there.


----------



## 69ss (Jan 21, 2012)

cdn campers said:


> just click onto the keystone link and you can see the rims there.


Thanks, I was hoping for a picture of an older 21rs (mid 2000's). Mine is a 2005. I've seen the new Outback wheels which is what I will probably put on mine. Just curious if anyone has ever done it to an older one.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have an 05 28rss. I put sendel alluminum wheels on mine years back and I think they are standard now. I don't have any pics but they do look great.---Mike


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our trusty 2003 21RS.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

were the old style the type that are a solid rim painted white just curious.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Like these except in 14" ---Mike

http://www.etrailer.com/Tires-and-Wheels/Redline/17-377-7.html


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes I am trying to send pic click on it it should get bigger


----------

